# Dolby DSU and DTS Neural X



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a question for those that have both the Atmos and DTS:X update available. If the content is Dolby you can enable DSU and if it is DTS Master HD you can do Neural X upmix. Now if the content is say Stereo can you use an upmixer and if so can you choose between the DSU and Neural X?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I do believe the answer is yes. Not that you'd care since you'll be jammin with those awesome new cans...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I do believe the answer is yes. Not that you'd care since you'll be jammin with those awesome new cans...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait for the planers to arrive. Definitely I'll be plugging into the receiver  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah buddy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

